# 1973 GTO transmission stuck



## ajgusty845 (Mar 26, 2012)

hey if anyone can help me out id really appreciate it. i have a 1973 GTO lemans coupe with a 400cid v8 just got it running for the first time in 4 years of it sitting started fine i was driving it back n forth in the driveway it was going fine but the it just got stuck in gear when the shifter is in the neutral position i can let the clutch out and it still moves like its in gear but wont fully go into any of the 1-4 gears and when i put it in reverse and go to let the clutch out nothing happens an the car starts to stall also i can have the clutch in when its in reverse but the car wont move at all the tranny used to hang up every so often but i have no idea how i would get it unstuck or what not if anyone can give me advice id really appreciate it


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

u should go under it and check the linkage out use jack stands though


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Shift linkage/shifter needs adjusting......SAFELY go under the car and put the 3 shifting arms on the trans. into the neutral position.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

There is a specific procedure to adjust the linkage.

First, support the car safely on jack stands or ramps, with the wheels chocked to prevent any movement.
Place the shifter in Neutral
If your car still has the column back-lock linkage, you need to loosen the swivel clamp at the bottom of the back-lock rod. 
Loosen the jam nuts on the shifter rods.
Insert a 1/4" diameter gage pin through the shifter housing to lock all the levers and the shifter handle in the neutral position.
Position the shift levers on the transmission to the neutral positions, then adjust the shifter rod lengths as required to perfect align the rod ends with the shift levers.
Tighten the jam nuts, then pull the gage pin and verify that the shifter and rod adjustments are correct.
Finally, if your car has the reverse lockout, put the shifter in Reverse. Rotate the lower steering column lock collar to allow the igntion to be rotated to the "locked" position. Then lift up on the back-lock rod to remove the slcak from the linkage and tighten the swivel that you loosened at the beginning of the process.

If the shifter is located properly in the floor opening, that should do it.
If the shifter is NOT properly located in the floor opening, there is another set of steps required to re-set the shifter properly on the shifter support/trans bracket.

HTH


----------

